# WTB Western UniMounts and or UltraMount Unimount Conversions



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

UniMount Mount and wiring harness with controller for straight blades or ultra mount with unimount conversion for 2002 Chevy 2500

UniMount Mount and wiring harness with controller for straight blades or ultra mount with unimount conversion for 1994 Chevy 1500


Call or Text 563-212-3871


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mr.lawn works said:


> UniMount Mount and wiring harness with controller for straight blades or ultra mount with unimount conversion for 2002 Chevy 2500
> 
> UniMount Mount and wiring harness with controller for straight blades or ultra mount with unimount conversion for 1994 Chevy 1500
> 
> Call or Text 563-212-3871


I have quite a few of the harness for an 02 Ultramount if that helps you along the way. You would have to upgrade your unimount headlights

Relay harness are getting hard to find in "usable condition" unless you can buy new.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

What's contact info?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

my cell is 630-768-3211


----------

